# Brown algae



## Jaap (8 Apr 2013)

This is my low maintenance aquarium that has grown brown algae:






It has been running for 2 months, lights are off so just room light, add some macros and micros at the begining of each week. Found aome brown algae and a bit of green spot algae. No water changes, no co2.

Any clues?

Thanks


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Apr 2013)

Jaap said:


> No water changes


That might explain it!

Also how long are the lights in the room on for? Direct sunlight?


----------



## Jaap (9 Apr 2013)

Hello,

LondonDragon I think the no water changes part is a good thing since it ensures no fluctuations in CO2 levels. I have read this is a Tom Barr article and I think it works. The aquarium is by a window, it doesn't get direct sunlight but gets plenty of light throughout the day.

Thanks


----------



## tim (9 Apr 2013)

Hi japp, I have to agree with London dragon, I run a few low tech tanks and change around 30% water at least once a week dose ferts once a week low intensity lighting and only experience small algae issues before I changed water tanks were constantly growing algae here's a pic of one of my low techs 



I think a larger plant mass would help your tank also, such slow growth low tech you need lots from the start.


----------



## Jaap (9 Apr 2013)

Thanks again for the replies. However I am a bit confused. I have to say that with no water changes things aren't as bad as they seem on the picture. Yes there is some brow algae but is it due to no water changes? Please read this article by Tom Barr and you will understand why I am a bit confused with no water changes vs water changes on a low tech aquarium.

 Non CO2 methods - Aquarium Plants


----------



## tim (9 Apr 2013)

Hi mate, I have read the article you linked before also Diana walstads book and can't disagree with the methods advocated, they just seem to lead to more algae issues for my tanks which are mostly nano's, smaller water volume so maybe more prone to water quality issues anyway, just through my experience with my tanks I have found changing some water weekly does more good than harm ( for my tanks ) hope this helps


----------



## Ady34 (9 Apr 2013)

The issue could lie with the extra natural light as well as your aquarium lighting. Low tech need low lighting as whichever way you look at it it's the light that drives a plants hunger for ferts and carbon. I'd try closing the curtains or blinds during the day and see If that makes a difference. Also more plant mass as suggested will help.
Cheerio
Ady


----------



## Ady34 (9 Apr 2013)

Maybe try some fast growing hygrophilas. Also what lighting are you running and for how long?


----------



## Jaap (9 Apr 2013)

No lighting. Just window light. The 17w lamp is always off.


----------



## ceg4048 (9 Apr 2013)

Your window light is probably more than you bargained for.

Cheers,


----------



## dw1305 (9 Apr 2013)

Hi all,


tim said:


> I have to agree with London dragon, I run a few low tech tanks and change around 30% water at least once a week dose ferts once a week low intensity lighting and only experience small algae issues before I changed water tanks were constantly growing algae here's a pic of one of my low techs


I agree with the others about both more plant mass and more water changes.  I change about 10% daily for small tanks.

This particular question comes up quite often, have a look at these threads <350L low tech tank algae problems | UK Aquatic Plant Society> & <Low tech, with ferts. Avoiding water changes. | UK Aquatic Plant Society>.

cheers Darrel


----------



## dafil (10 Apr 2013)

no water change/no filter cleaning??/-maybe ammonia spike?


----------



## Jaap (11 Apr 2013)

How ammonia spike? No change no spike...


----------



## dafil (11 Apr 2013)

James' Planted Tank - Algae Guide


----------



## ian_m (12 Apr 2013)

When I got brown algae, due to "new tank syndrome", a couple of Ottos from LFS scoffed the lot in a day or two.


----------

